# Non-OEM Trailer Hitch / Bike Carrier Options for the Mk2 TT



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

Does anyone know where i can find a hidden trailer hitch for the TT? Im looking to pull a very small, lightweight trailer for my honda ruckus. No heavier than 400lbs with the bike on it.

Need something where the receiver wont hang below the rear bumper. for aesthetic and functional reasons (car is lowered)

Something like this would be perfect.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The TT is not homologated for towing, at least in the UK, so there will not be any approved towing equipment on sale here.

Other markets may be different.

Your picture shows an Audi test mule some of which did have a tow hitch fitted. Maybe that was for recovery if required: I've never seen any pictures wth that tow hitch with a trailer attached.


----------



## GaryG (Aug 21, 2016)

Not sure where you are in the world, but your English says USA: eBay have them https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R ... ase%202.0L


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

brittan said:


> The TT is not homologated for towing, at least in the UK, so there will not be any approved towing equipment on sale here.
> 
> Other markets may be different.
> 
> Your picture shows an Audi test mule some of which did have a tow hitch fitted. Maybe that was for recovery if required: I've never seen any pictures wth that tow hitch with a trailer attached.


yes i think you're right. I tried looking in the uk for bars but like you said they are not rated there.



GaryG said:


> Not sure where you are in the world, but your English says USA: eBay have them https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R ... ase%202.0L


yeah I've taken a look at some of these, but it looks like they hang below the rear valence. wont work for me. I may have to start looking at custom options.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

The picture above is a European tow hitch (German) and you'll notice they had to cut the rear valance to get it to fit. I came up with a few sources that might help. Since the TT is not really suited for towing, you might check what the Mazda Miata guys are doing since they have one in the US and UK. If you use the MX5 hitch rating, you should be well under what the TT can do. Better under than over to be safe!

Mazda Miata MX5 trailer hitch (UK)




Mazda Miata MX 5 trailer hitch (USA)
http://mostlymiata.blogspot.fr/2013/02/project-7.html

Other ideas...
http://www.curtmfg.com/HitchLookup/find ... TT+Quattro
http://www.birdautomotive.com/Bike%20Ra ... 20TT-2.htm
https://www.westfalia-automotive.com/fi ... 691101.pdf

And directly from the Canadian Audi Forum...
https://www.audiforum.ca/mk1-audi-tt-19 ... -tt-67903/


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

One of the issues that may arise is oxidation. Bolting an iron part to an aluminium body may introduce contact corrosion. Every Audi TT service manual has very explicit warnings about that.

All areas where iron meets aluminium have had a special coating or kit to avoid this corrosion problem.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

If you're passing the bolts through aluminum, you can use 18-8 stainless steel as it has no reaction with aluminum. Also 300-series stainless will work (e.g. 316 is better than 304) and if you can find SST hardware that's zinc coated - (you can order directly from home built aircraft supply companies) that would be about as good as you'll get. Don't use 400-series stainless steel as it is magnetic (has higher carbon content) which is the reaction problem.

Where you may have galvanic issues is if you drill/tap a blind hole in the aluminum and screw in a steel bolt. But in the case of the trailer hitch, you'd only be passing the bolt through a hole to secure the hitch to the frame. Be sure to paint the exposed metal with paint suitable for aluminum after you drill through it given the road salt conditions will attack bare aluminum. A good coating of grease between the trailer hitch frame and the aluminum surfaces will help protect it too.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

You really know your nuts and bolts 
RVS bolts are also used for fastening solar panels to aluminium rails. Prevents them from getting airborne at some stage.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Honestly, I wouldn't put a hitch on my TT. But I like the design challenge associated with the concept! Should make for an interesting project. 

Now if I had a Coupe, a roof rack might be an option -


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Doesn't the TT share its floorpan with a whole range of other models - Golf, Audi A3 etc? These all have towbars, presumably certified for use. Wouldn't the same strong points be available on the TT for bolting the towbar to? I can imagine that the reach of the towbar might need to be adjusted, to account for the bodywork, but this shouldn't be too difficult.

The wiring harness would probably need to be tapped into - not sure if this would play havoc with canbus - it seems to be very fragile!

RP


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Otherwise, would this do the job? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Towbar-detach ... SwDrNZQKwF

RP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Rene - Good point about the Canbus issues. IMHO ReTTrofit would be the best person in this forum to comment on the electrics for trailer wiring requirements. As to the where to attach the hitch frame, that's the $64,000 question.

I would probably look at pulling off the rear valance and bumper and sort out how to attach to the rear bumper hard-points. Odds are they will also be the strongest points. I have seen some hitches designed for the Mazda MX5 Miata which require drilling holes through the wheel-well, but those are only for the small 1-1/4" receivers designed for bike racks, not pulling anything.

I linked the YouTube UK hitch website since it advertises the European removable goose-neck intended for small trailers. In the US, it seems Curt is probably the best option as they have shops scattered around the country. I would say if a Mazda MX5 can pull a small trailer, then the TT shouldn't have any trouble. The question is whether or not it's worth all the trouble to do so. :?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about canbus issues. The electrics are the same for VAG cars that do have towbars. So surely this should be programmable. And if not, I'd make all lights for the trailer relay switched. Then there is hardly any load on the existing wires.

The floorplan of the TT is only partially the same when compared to the Golf family. Probably the rear is enough the same to start off with a Golf towbar and work from there. After all, the rear subframe is also quite similar across the Golf family. So some dimensions could be pretty much the same.

What I don't know: is there enough room between de bumper frame, the body, the bumper and the exhaust box to even fit a towbar there?

Perhaps so: https://www.kupplung.de/anhaengerkupplu ... 608-1.html

and https://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/ ... tId=671789


----------



## Derek Duvall (Jun 13, 2017)

I had a detachable towbar fitted to my Alfa GT and it was so heavy, even without the actual towbar attached, that the car sat about 15mm lower at the back and the handling was totally ruined. Just something to bear in mind as I had no idea how heavy it would be, or what a difference it would make to the car when I wasn't even towing!


----------



## Rene Pogel (Aug 27, 2015)

Given the towbar in this photo: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Curt-Hitch-Rear ... 100623.m-1

Maybe it's possible to identify the holes to which it mounts? Looks like a rear bumper / valance off job.

RP


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those in the UK who don't know, in the eBay reference J.C. Whitney is one of the oldest and biggest aftermarket parts distributes in the USA. I use to buy parts for my 1967 VW bug from these guys.

With regards to the hitch, it's a Curt hitch so you can but it directly from them. Here's a link to their website and a link to the PDF for how it attaches to the TT:

Class 1 Trailer Hitch, 1-1/4" Receiver, Select Audi TT Quattro









View attachment AudiTTHitchInstructions.pdf









You'll notice this is a 1.25" receiver which is not intended for heavy hauling. The standard hitch receiver (in the USA) is 2" x 2", so as the ad says, it's only suitable for light weight towing.

Fishwire technique...brilliant!





.


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

TT-driver said:


> Perhaps so: https://www.kupplung.de/anhaengerkupplu ... 608-1.html
> 
> and https://www.motor-talk.de/forum/aktion/ ... tId=671789


thanks for finding this! this is super close to what I'm looking for. may get this and then modify it.



Derek Duvall said:


> I had a detachable towbar fitted to my Alfa GT and it was so heavy, even without the actual towbar attached, that the car sat about 15mm lower at the back and the handling was totally ruined. Just something to bear in mind as I had no idea how heavy it would be, or what a difference it would make to the car when I wasn't even towing!


this isn't an issue as I'm on air suspension.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Just put a Curt hitch on my 08. It only fits the pre face lift models so 08-10. I purchased via Amazon.com in the states. Here is the link https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003P ... UTF8&psc=1 At the time I purchased it the cost was a whole $46.00 shipped. But, I see it gone up a bit. Anyway here's a pic of the hitch.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For European members, this website (GDW.com) offers a tow bar which looks like the standard European design. GDW includes the TUV certification, so this may be a viable option for the Mk2 TT. I have contacted them directly asking for more information on the towbar and also the electrical fitments required. For more on this company's products, check out the following link (Our catalog | GDW Towbars) 

















Here's the instructions for the GDW towbar which includes the TUV certification -
View attachment Audi-TT-8J-towbar from GDW.pdf


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

These are of the right side (passenger side in US).The left is the same. I think you can get an idea of how little area there is to work with.


----------



## DowneasTTer (Aug 9, 2017)

Rene Pogel said:


> The wiring harness would probably need to be tapped into - not sure if this would play havoc with canbus - it seems to be very fragile!
> 
> RP


Here's the wiring description from eTrailer can be found at: https://www.etrailer.com/t1-2008_Audi_TT.htm

2008 Audi TT Trailer Wiring

Trailer Wiring x > 
Submit

Combined wiring system with pulse width modulation. Brake and tail light signals are sent along the same wire and signals are sent as pulses which need to be deciphered. A powered module is required.
ZCI Circuit Protected Vehicle Wiring Harness w/ 4-Pole Flat Trailer Connector and Installation Kit
Tekonsha 2008 Audi TT Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring
Tekonsha

56 reviews

Code: 119250KIT
Retail:$224.43
Our Price: $157.28
Submit
In Stock
Custom Fit Vehicle Wiring Specs:
Trailer Hitch Wiring
Powered Converter
2 Wire System
Universal Fit
4 Flat


----------

